# Looking to buy a new smoker - Looking for suggestions



## bob95065 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a Brinkman offset smoker that I bought in 2003 that served me well.  It's time for an upgrade.

I am thinking about getting an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn reverse flow smoker.  I am trying to keep the cost down.  Should I look at another smoker?

I like the reverse flow a d ability to convert it to a regular offset smoker.  I need to have that ability because I'll need to use it to grill burgers and hotdogs from time to time.  Is there another smoker that can be used both ways?

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 19, 2020)

Look at bellfab. A few members have them and have stated the quality is great and so is the price. I will say I haven’t seen much product off of them though


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 19, 2020)

I was where you were and ultimately ended up spending more on a Horizon Offset.Took awhile to arrive but have had it a week and very happy with it after two smokes.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 19, 2020)

What is the price range you are looking for?


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 19, 2020)

I would like to stay under $750, $1k max.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 19, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> I was where you were and ultimately ended up spending more on a Horizon Offset.Took awhile to arrive but have had it a week and very happy with it after two smokes.



I just read your thread.  I'm down in the Santa Cruz Mountains.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 19, 2020)

bob95065 said:


> I would like to stay under $750, $1k max.


I would keep an eye on Craigslist and other resale sites and try to have some patience or keep saving up.  I was able to get a Lang 36 in pretty good shape for $400. I have a little savings fund going though that could eventually go towards a Shirley patio model or an LSG offset.


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 19, 2020)

bob95065 said:


> I just read your thread.  I'm down in the Santa Cruz Mountains.



Cool, hope you survived the fires.  The Horizon is a bit more.  My original budget was about yours but decided to go all in.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 20, 2020)

don't know anything about reverse flows but i did see walmart had a Oklahoma joe longhorn reverse flow 750 inch cooking space for 679.00 i think shipping was another 50. not sure if that's what your looking for.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 20, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> don't know anything about reverse flows but i did see walmart had a Oklahoma joe longhorn reverse flow 750 inch cooking space for 679.00 i think shipping was another 50. not sure if that's what your looking for.


That is the one I a looking at


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 20, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Cool, hope you survived the fires.  The Horizon is a bit more.  My original budget was about yours but decided to go all in.


We survived the fire.  The CZU Lightning Complex fire got less than a mile from our house.  I evacuated the wife and kids and went back and was home during the whole ordeal.  I worked with fire and police  to make our neighborhood safe and defensible.


----------



## bob95065 (Oct 21, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Cool, hope you survived the fires.  The Horizon is a bit more.  My original budget was about yours but decided to go all in.



What are the advantages of the Horizon over the OK Longhorn?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 21, 2020)

Is this the Oklahoma Joes you're looking at ?

https://www.oklahomajoes.com/longhorn-offset-smoker

I would guess that the thickness of the steel is the main diff between Horizon and that smoker,  the Horizon would be 1/4" pipe.

I own an Old Country Brazos that is also 1/4" steel and its in your price range,   its 20 X 40 ,  with a 6" stack that exhausts at grate level.   It sells for $1,000.    But I don't think you can get it delivered to Cali,  some strange law y'all have that keeps Old Country out.    I've heard Old Country is trying to work around it, however.


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 21, 2020)

bob95065 said:


> What are the advantages of the Horizon over the OK Longhorn?



Thicker steel and made in America.  The thicker steel has 2 benefits, more stable temps and it will outlast me.  Teaching my 21 year old son how to use it and told him if we take care of it he will be using it at my age.

Glad you survived the fires.  I know a few folks who lost everything in that one.


----------



## zimman (Nov 12, 2020)

I recommend checking out Lyfe Tyme Smokers. Good quality 1/4” steel, won’t break the bank and will last.


----------

